# soap conferences



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

Has anyone attended any good soap conferences?? I am dying to go to the one in CA in may but total cost looks about 1300. has anyone been? was it worth it? know of any in the TX area? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, that is expensive,,, I have only attended one in my life,,, it lasted one whole day only and it was very informative, lots of prizes, drawings and goodie bags for all.. It cost me 35.00
I don't think they could teach me 1300 worth tho...
Barb


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i agree, that was hotel, plane, conference. 

jodi


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like fun !


----------

